# BMI for egg share



## Cuddles2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi everyone , I was wondering if anyone could tell me if you can start the initial enquiries into egg share if your BMI is over 30 mines is at 34 at the moment would I be wasting everyone's time . I am in the process of loosing weight but wasn't t sure if it had to be under 30 at time of initial consultations or at time of treatment.  Thank you for any advice x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi

It is at time of treatment.

My BMI was slightly up before treatment by by the time I needed to start it had gone down x


----------



## Cuddles2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you so much , so do you think it would be worth while enquiring? We have been trying for nearly 6 years for our second baby , we've had all the tests and been told its unexplained infertility, I' ve had a few cycles of clomid where I responded well with my levels doubling but it just didn't t result in pregnancy do you think that would work against me for being considered for egg share? Thanks x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Cuddles2* - It is your weight at the time of treatment; however, my clinic won't book patients for an egg share consultation if their BMI is much higher than 30. (Different clinics may have different policies.) I think their view is that there isn't much point starting the process if there are going to be delays waiting for someone to lose weight.

That said, my clinic never weighed me, but I did have to tell them my weight and height before they would book me in for the consultation. And if I'd turned up and was visibly heavier than I'd said (they're probably quite good at estimating!) then they wouldn't have accepted me onto the programme until I'd lost the weight. (Not sure if they would have agreed to do the initial blood tests or not.) I lost 5 stone in the run up to contacting them about egg sharing as I knew my weight would be an issue. I wanted to get well below the 30 threshold.

Failed clomid cycles won't in any way count against you for egg sharing. Most of us have had at least a few attempts with different assisted conception treatments before we move on to IVF!

My experience of egg sharing was a very positive one. It is a wonderful thing you are thinking of doing. If you have any more questions, please ask. Lots of luck. x


----------

